# Riving Knife or MJ Splitter



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a Ridgid R4511 table saw that I really like, but removing the riving knife for dados is a massive pain. The quick release is damaged so I have to remove the whole piece and the reconnect and realign for cutting dados and rabbets.

There is no doubt that the riving knife is a great safety feature, but I wondering how much I would be loosing to remove it and replace it with with the MJ Splitter?

I would rather be safe and inconvenienced than unsafe. But if I am not giving up too much in safety, the MJ seems like a nice alternative.

Thanks,
Chip


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Is there a way to get a replacement part for the damaged release? I use the steel splitter pro, and I'm happy with it, but a riving knife is a superior design because of how it curves around the back of the blade and that it raises and lowers with the blade.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll go off your title "Riving Knife or MJ Splitter"

Riving knife, even if it took me an extra 5 minutes to put back in.

I ordered the MJ's a while back and installed them in a ZC insert I had and never put a piece of stock through it. I just didn't like the look or feel of it. I know they work for a lot of people just not me.


----------

